# A good dump (of snow)!! Caption this!!



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

Caption this pic!


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

**** where's my Dog 

Ian


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Instructions for use of the Gas Turbine Sled.

Remove the yellow cap, ignite the Methane powered afterburner and hang on tight.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Pusser goes off piste! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Reminds me of the Simon and Garfunkel song.

Shlt Sliding away!!

Mrs D came up with that one.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

We could start with these familiar words as the first verse:

_
Dashing through the snow
In a one-horse open sleigh
O'er the fields we go
Laughing all the way_


----------



## wizzardi (Apr 2, 2011)

goes like sh*t off a shovel


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

These new-fangled jet-skis go like sh!t.

Dave


----------

